
Bucking FDA, Peter Thiel funds “patently unethical” herpes vaccine trial - rm2889
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/bucking-fda-peter-thiel-funds-patently-unethical-herpes-vaccine-trial/
======
trapperkeeper74
_Paging Martin Shkreli, big pharma slumming and lack of informed consent is
needed in room 3._

